# Weirdest Russian Strap Ever?



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought this some time back and forgot about it as it was at the bottom of my watch drawer, I took it out today and gave it a quick clean and was struck by how well made it is, I'm a welder by trade so I'm aware of the amount of time this must of took to create if it's a home made thing, it's made from 1.75 thick stainless steel sheet, all edges are perfectly polished as well as the curves being spot on, the manner of construction with the round copper rivets allows it to take watches of various heights and widths as the higher the watch the wider the aperture, Has anyone seen one of these before? I'd like to know if it's a one off or a factory made item,

cheers chaps


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Err, no doubt very clever but not to my tastes :yucky: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very Steam Punk. Very S&M also... take your pick :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like it, as you said the workmanship looks first rate from your photos, wait until scott sees it :thumbup: i bet he makes you an offer


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i like it, as you said the workmanship looks first rate from your photos, wait until scott sees it :thumbup: i bet he makes you an offer


Oh, he'll go nuts over that one!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Most unusual that wookie must be a one off. Looks like something Ivanhoe would have worn but I donâ€™t think they had watches then.

Itâ€™s not to my taste as I have all my straps hand made from Pandaâ€™s tongue these days.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s not to my taste as I have all my straps hand made from Pandaâ€™s tongue these days.


 :lol: :lol:

Well, certainly an improvement over poor Russian watches on NATO straps :thumbsdown:

...or *ORANGE *atrocities..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, is that Greenpeace? I know this `gentleman` who I think you need to have a little word with, you can`t miss him he has a rather `colourful` & individual taste in shirts hone1:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hi, is that Greenpeace?


Are those guys out of that Siberian prison after they though they could get away with screwing around a Gazprom deep sea rig?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, is that Greenpeace?
> ...


Naa,this is their militant wing....










NB their clothes are made out of faux fur trimmed hemp cloth, not dead animal skins







:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Naa,this is their militant wing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are talking about the Siberian prison guards, I believe you. If you are talking about the Greenpeace... you shouldn't endorse those guys!! Look at all the leather and fur coats :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> Most unusual that wookie must be a one off. Looks like something Ivanhoe would have worn but I donâ€™t think they had watches then.
> 
> Itâ€™s not to my taste as I have all my straps hand made from Pandaâ€™s tongue these days.


I'm amazed by how comfy it is, it sort of hugs the wrist but flexes too, I think making it a full on steampunk style watch is probably the best way to go but it will need a more aged dial. I have a dial in my parts bin for this model with roman numerals, Think I'll see how much cigarette smoke it takes to yellow it up a bit :lol:

wook


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> If you are talking about the Siberian prison guards, I believe you. If you are talking about the Greenpeace... you shouldn't endorse those guys!! Look at all the leather and fur coats :lol:


Re-read my edited post


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

take the dial to work and put it behind something your grinding, the sparks should make a steam punk pattern in the dial :thumbup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> take the dial to work and put it behind something your grinding, the sparks should make a steam punk pattern in the dial :thumbup:


Hmm, russian paint and hot sparks sounds like it could be fun, although I suspect it would catch fire and burn better than a bar-b-cue lighter :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have a go wookie im going to give one of my tinkering dials to my stepson as he is a steel fab as well to see how it turns out


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I like that.

Definitely not something I would wear but it doesn't look at all bad and it's certainly different.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

teadazed said:


> I like that.
> 
> Definitely not something I would wear but it doesn't look at all bad and it's certainly different.


Makes a nice vambrace... that, a pair of greaves and brass knuckles and you're ready to night out on the pub :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Re-read my edited post


Hah!! Made you edit it :lol: BTW, what's that picture from? I'm guessing it might have something to do with the new Hobbit films but I haven't watched a single one yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t the faintest idea, I can`t even remember what I put into Google to find it :huh: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The design of the bracelet is very tricky, I'd have thought the production costs would be way too high to use on a Sekonda?Timex? type of piece maybe a heavily modded Seiko or similar?

:focus:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t the faintest idea, I can`t even remember what I put into Google to find it :huh: :lol:


The image's name is... "hotdwarves"  What on earth are you googling for on your computer?? I never thought you were into that kind of kinky stuff


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

complete polar opposite of this russian strap.......... ive just received a stunner off pav for my zlatoust.......... photos to follow :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven`t the faintest idea, I can`t even remember what I put into Google to find it :huh: :lol:
> ...


I`m not into any kind of "stuff" kinky or not :hypocrite:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

it's different


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats diplomatic :tongue2:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like that....Not sure I would but my Speedy in it but I do like it....


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I think there is a torture device missing from the Tower of London myself.........


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just saw this on the bay, its the best of both worlds a bund/zulu hybrid :thumbup: second thoughts it might be a rhino


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> just saw this on the bay, its the best of both worlds a bund/zulu hybrid :thumbup: second thoughts it might be a rhino


Like it. Contrast works for me.

Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between a Rhino and a Zulu?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

teadazed said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > just saw this on the bay, its the best of both worlds a bund/zulu hybrid :thumbup: second thoughts it might be a rhino
> ...


 :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

You're right, I've never seen a Rhino jump.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

a rhino is just a straight piece of material instead of having the extra piece the natos and zulus have


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> a rhino is just a straight piece of material instead of having the extra piece the natos and zulus have


I have seen 4 ring rhinos for sale that do have that extra piece.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

but that one doesnt :yahoo:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Glad we cleared that up :sweatdrop:


----------

